# تعبيئة المكيف بالغاز



## شكل مميز (29 مايو 2006)

أرجو التكرم بشرح كيفية تعبيئة غاز التكيف لسبلت يونت


----------



## abunaif4 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

يا شباب نرجو من أحدكم ان يشرح لنا بالتفصيل طريقة تعبأ المكيف بالغاز وماهي الأدوات المستخدمة ترى تعبنا واحنا نطلب من البوهناد يصلحون لنا وشفط في فلوسنا


----------



## محمد619 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اذا بتسمح لى ممكن احكى شوي عن تعبئة المكيف القطعتين "سبليت يونت " بلغاز "فريون R22"
ملاحظة : المكيف عند اول التركيب يأتي معبأ بغاز داخل الضاغط يكفى لمسافة 5 امتر بواري
تتم التعبئة عند الحاجة تسريب او مسافة طويلة 
الادوات : غاز فريون مع ساعة قياس الضغط و مفتاح 
اولا : لازم يكون المكيف يعمل اقصد الكومبرسور "الضاغط " فى القطعة الخارجية يعمل 
ثانيا : نركب خرطوم الساعة مع جرة الغاز و القسم الثاني الخارج من الساعة مع صمام الخدمة الموجود فى القطعة الخارجية للسبلت يونت 
ثالثا: نفتح الغاز من الجرة مه العلم ان ساعة الفريون لها مفتاح هوالذي نستخدمه فى ادخال الغاز ل دارة التبريد
بعد ذلك نفتح الغاز من الساعة بشكل دفعات متتالية مع مراقبة الامبيراج "كمية الكهرباء" التى ياخذها مكيفنا عند الوصول للامبير المطلب الذي يكون مدون على الجهاز نوقف دفعات الغاز و نغلق الجرة و الساعة ....
هكذا نكون قد عايرنا الغاز و هذه العملية لاتتم الا عندما يعمل المكيف على البارد 
انشاء الله يكون فى استفادة من هذا الرد المتواضع


----------



## abunaif4 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ محمد جزاك الله خير وشكرا ما قصرت بس حبيت أسأل سؤال ،عند اي رقم نقوم بوقف ضخ الغاز ، وثانيا اين يكون مدون الأمبير على الجهاز .


----------



## محمد619 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

التعبئة تعتمد على استطاعة المكيف
سبلت يونت 24000btuيعطى غاز و هو يعمل على البارد الى ان تشير الساعة الى60
و مزيد من المعلومات لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## بدر73 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ملاحظه بسيطه
عند التسرب
1-تفريغ دائرة التبريد من الهواء
2-الانتظار بعض الوقت ثم النضر الى المنو متر
3-تعبئة غاز الفريون r22


----------



## لؤي ط (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا اذا كان المكيف جديد او قديم اذا من النوع الجديد غاز 410 اما اذا من تحت سنة الانتاج 2005 غاز 22 اولا تفريغ الغاز بالكامل وبعدها وضع ساعة الغاز مع البرابيش في بلف التعبئة واحضار ماتور الفاكيوم وتشغيله ربع ساعة وتسكير الساعة ومن ثم تعبئة الغاز حتي يصل الي 60 او 70 والاهم تنظر الي الماسورة الكبيرة حتي تكون باردة ويتكون عليها قطرات من الماء


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بخصوص رد الاخ لؤي ط بخصوص تفريغ و شحن المكيف
الاخ لؤى احيك كل التحية بخصوص اسلوبك الموجز المفيد
لك كل التحية:7:


----------



## kadoos ribrahim (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ليت حد يشرح لنا كيفية الشحن للمكيف بالتفصيل ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## kadoos ribrahim (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الرد المختصر لا يفيد يا اعزائى


----------



## kadoos ribrahim (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اعجبنى القول ما يحك فى جلدك الا ظفرك فتول انت امور نفسك


----------



## طلال شعبان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
1:- من الضرورى معرفة اسباب شحن المكيف بحيث تتم عملية الكشف عن اماكن التسرب و علاجها.
2 :-اجراء اختبار الضغظ للتاكد من عدم وجود التسرب.
3 :-اجراء عملية تفريغ الهواء و الرطوبة (( الفاكيم )).
4 :-البدء فى اعمال الشحن كمية بسيطة من وسيط التبريد و المكيف لا يعمل.
5 :-تشغيل المكيف والاستمرار شحن المكيف ومراقبة سحب الامبير و الضغط المنخفض.
6 :-لا يفضل اجراء عملية الشحن فى الجو البارد او فى الفترة الليلية و ذلك من اجل التاكد من الضغوط (( العالى و المنخفض )) و ذلك لسلامة تشغيل المكيف.


----------



## nadji.t (7 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كلا خير على هذه الإفادة
ولاكن ارجو من اخواني شرح تعبئة غاز التبريد بالصورة ومشكورين


----------



## muuner (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا اخواني بس عندي
سؤال كم لازم تكون كمية الكهرباء على 24000btu


----------



## eng.osamaa (25 يونيو 2009)

muuner قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا اخواني بس عندي
> سؤال كم لازم تكون كمية الكهرباء على 24000btu


 
اخي العزيز 
كمية الكهرباء لايمكن تحديدها لكل انواع المكيفات مع ان الرقم يكون قريب ولكن 
يفضل اتباع التعليمات المصنعية
ويكون امبير مكتوب على مربع المعلومات للمكيف Name plate 

:72::72::72: :19::19::19:


----------



## زيدجرادات (26 يونيو 2009)

نرجو شرح كيفية العمل على ساعة القياس الخاصه بشحن الغاز مع احجام الضوغط اي فدرتها بالواط او الحصان الميكانيكي


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركه بس لازم يكون فيه شرح اوفى


----------



## Saeed Al-Qadi (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وكل ما يكتب يفيد


----------



## fres (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك صديق برك الله فيك وفي اهلك


----------



## fres (29 يوليو 2009)

لامنكسبيكتمنككتبينمالمنيبىلانىزةوؤرلاوزؤءلامنيب


----------



## fres (29 يوليو 2009)

لبابنماتنمكلىةتبؤنكماىة


----------



## fres (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا
mohamed monverar


----------



## zakee (30 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعة الخير وياباش مهندسين : أرجوكم التحدث مع الاعضاء الجديدين خاصة في هذه المهنة نرجوا التحدث بلغة بسيطة مثل ان تقولوا عن خراطيم العداد بالاصفر والازرق والاحمر حتى لو وضعها بين اقواس كذلك الماسورة الكبيرة والماسورة الصغيرة


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا
:63:


----------



## unionmotor (1 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اذا كان المكيف في تسريب غاز ...
1.يوجد بالساعة 3 برابيش الازرق في صمام الخدمة (البلف ) اي الخط العريض في الوحدة الخارجية
2. الاوسط الموجود في الساعة في اسطوانة الغاز مباشرة
3.يفتح الغاز على فترات متقطعة مع قلب الجرة رأسا على عقب عدة مرات 
4. عيار المكيفات عموما من 50 الى 60 
للتأكد من الوضع يخرج هواء دافئ من المراوح الخارجية ...

اما اذا كان المكيف فارغ تماما من الغاز ...
1. يجب تفريغ الهواء من الجهاز vacom air
ان كان يوجد ماتور شفط ... وان لم يوجد يتم الفاكوم عن طريق ضخ بعض الغاز في الوحدة ومن ثم اخراجهه من البلف او الانبولات ..وبعد ذلك شحن الغاز مع مراعاة التأكد من التسريب...

هذا الذي أعرفه وأعمل به مع الشكر


----------



## مستريورك (1 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور

لك تحياتي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياجماعة الخير على المعلومات القيمه دي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مسعود-ج (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (5 فبراير 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## mechanic power (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mechanic power (5 فبراير 2011)

*امير الانتقام*

الله ولى التوفيق


[/URL]


----------



## احمد للدشات (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني الاعزاء 
بالنسبة لشحن المكيف بغاز الفريون قبل ذلك يجب ان نفحص دارة التبريد
لان السؤال اين تسرب الغاز
بعد كشف مكان التسريب ومعالجته
نبدء في سحب الهواء من دارة التبريد بموتور سحب الفاكيوم
هذا اذا كانت الدارة فارغة من الفريون 
وبعدها نوصل جرة الفريون بالمكان المخصص (البلف)
ونقوم بشحنة على دفعات 
الماسورة الرفيعة يتشكل جليد حولها وعندما يبدء بالذوبان 
تكون الدارة اخذة كفايتها من غاز الفريون
ويستقر الامبير على الامبير المسجل على كل مكيف


----------

